# Annie and Gunner Go To Camp



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This is the saga of 2 brave souls who went to meet their pen pals from the southwest. Being properly paranoid and safe thinking little critters, they decided to meet their maybe friends at a populated camp ground outside of LaPine, OR.
They had a very interesting and frustrating trip getting to camp. 

This story will take a couple days to tell because of needing to upload pictures and catch up on chores. :hi5:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics. Hope you had a good time.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Alright. First, let me start off by saying that our vehicle of choice was an '89 Ford f250. :lol: 

The drive started out great, we left on thursday morning at about 7am. We got to Biggs, OR, and stopped to get a couple snacks. My dad decided to not get any gas there. Well.... The closest gas from Biggs is in Madras, which is a couple hours away. My dad thought that we could get gas in one of the smaller towns closer to Biggs. Nope...

We were about, oh, 30 minutes from Madras when the truck started sputtering and wanting to stop, etc. Finally we couldn't get it any farther and we called AAA, and a guy brought us gas. Figured we were good to go. Nope, it still was acting the same. We got it going a little ways, the guy who brought us gas left, and we were on our way. until it stopped working. Again. Luckily for us, we have AAA plus, so we get free towing for 100 miles. Long story short, we got towed to the Rendy :lol: Poor Annie was traumatized by that ride. Needless to say, my poor dad (and me!) were both very frustrated and tired by the time we got to the camp, but happy we made it, and we got to meet Jill!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The pre adventure to the adventure. Fuel filter??


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They were indeed the first people I've ever seen arrive a Rendy on the back of a tow truck. Luckily my DH feels the need to drag his 200 lb. tool box everywhere. So, he had everything needed to change out the fuel filter, prefilter for the fuel injection, the dead alternator, and remove the battery so that Napa could charge and test it. 

I'll get pictures uploaded this evening to continue the story.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yesterday, they replaced a fuel pump, fuel line, and solenoid (spelling??). But I will get to that part later...


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

See Jill like I said I (and your hubby) could disassemble your car in a parking lot! We might be a pain, until we come in handy!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This is what our car did on the trip :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't have any pics of the first day other than Annie. I gave Sydney a hug in greeting and then us girls got the fire going and chatted while the guys looked at the truck. We had hot dogs for dinner and stayed up too late talking. 
Sydney talks a lot more in person than she does online. 
Our dogs hated each other on sight but, they were getting along by the next day. They are just too much alike. 
Annie stayed at the fireside with us taking in her new situation.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The next day Forest Service decided we needed to move our camp. After searching everywhere we ended up right in the main camp. This is with a loud unsettled Boer and 2 untried babies. Annie made sure that everyone in camp was up bright and early. Guess she didn't want anyone to miss anything...

So, day 2 was spent moving our now, really disorganized camp, being annoyed at our annoyed menfolk and saying bad things about FS.

We're not sure whether the 5th dimensional invisible beings who needed our spot really showed up or not but, we did apologize to them when we went through their area. 

Oh, on that day we also found a baby Bigfoot wallow.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm liking this post already. can't wait to read more!!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah! Fun story.......although, I am a ranger so I will have to hope my campers don't say bad thing about me......hahaha

How many attended?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

FS is something else. Guess they needed to feel important. That is too cool about the wallow.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Oh, on that day we also found a baby Bigfoot wallow.


I can't believe I MISSED it!!!!!:mecry:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

So, I'm going to skip ahead a bit because Sydney is having trouble getting her pictures off the camera to her computer. 
These 2 pics were taken of Sydney and my niece after moving our camp on day 2. That rock in the back was our boundary. Plus, Gunner of course.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

These were our friendly thieving neighbors. They made off with all the plums, a couple hot dog buns, a few marsh mellows, and any dog food the dogs left in their bowls.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I finally got the pictures onto my laptop and in the correct place :lol: Where should I start, Jill?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Just start at the beginning. No one will care if it's in order.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Alright 

After arriving, we got unpacked, tent set up, etc, and we got a nice fire going a while later... The cold was a big shock to us eastern washingtonians, so even Annie joined us by the fire


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, that was our awesomo first camp :-D


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The only other pics I have are playing at the creek while your dad napped...So, it's all on you for a bit. Make sure you show Leslie the baby bigfoot wallow


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

The next day, after Annie yelling all night ( :lol: ) we stoked up the fire as it was really cold, and then went on a little walk with the goaties while Sarah took a nap.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Some more pictures.


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

how long did it take for that water to run clear? :shock:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

The local news station was out there as well...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

just_plain_bob said:


> how long did it take for that water to run clear? :shock:


Not long at all, we were walking in the grassy area of the camp, Jill was thinking it's where the horses stay. Obviously, nobody has used that water in a long time :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That's all for tonight, it's really late and I am feeling sick again.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

I LOVE this story. It's like reading a book and watching the movie at the same time!!!!! Can't wait for more 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I agree, I love stories and pictures! This is fun and we didn't even go.....you must have had a blast!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Scottyhorse said:


> The next day, after Annie yelling all night ( :lol: ) we stoked up the fire as it was really cold, and then went on a little walk with the goaties while Sarah took a nap.


What is on the white goats head here???


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Great pictures!! Looks like y'all had a great time!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Chadwick said:


> What is on the white goats head here???


Those are Beans really creative scurs. I am still thinking about their removal as they are not a danger to him at this point.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Those are creative! I would leave them they look neat!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yay!!! So glad y'all had such a good time. Beautiful place to camp. And Cool Baby Bigfoot Wallow!!! Someday, someday you mark my words I am coming out there.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Those are Beans really creative scurs. I am still thinking about their removal as they are not a danger to him at this point.


He even got a piece of kindling stuck in them and was whacking the other goats with it :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Here are some hiking pictures from Saturday!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

We took a 5 minute break down by the creek:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Then continued our walk!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

At the turn around point of this hike, we found a pretty little valley by the creek and stayed there to play while Sydney's dad napped. It turns out that he is very good at evading the camera, we have not even one picture of him.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

more


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

That looks like a ton of fun! And such a nice place to have it in!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool! Looks like a lot of fun;-)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh so happy you guys had a good trip. It sounds like you had a wonderful time  my phone won't let me see the pictures in 'big view' but I can make out some goats and people there lol. I bet the goats had a blast as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Water Crossing

http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/ogden-group-camp-40.html

http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/ogden-annie-41.html


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Alright, I've got to go to the 4th of July Parade. More later.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Sydney ever so gracefully crossed the log.... :lol:  Looks like y'all had tons of fun.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sure looks nice!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is a total Gunner photo bomb


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Haha!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The battle of the log.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/the-boys-battle-the-log-42.html

http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/the-battle-of-the-log-2-43.html


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe!! Neat!!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Looks like you all had a great time in some beautiful country...I miss Oregon SOOOOOO much. We're hoping to be able to move back to the Great North "Wet" some day soon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sure looks like a nice place. Funny watching the goats cross the water.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Loving your story.


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

Great pictures! Jill, my kids are loving that they recognize Bean in those pics, and are wondering if that's Pup along for the hike!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, Pup is there as well as his twin brother with the white leg and splash. Pup's brother, Nacoma, went to live with Annie in Washington state after this camp out. 

Oh, I was going to ask you if you have horned or disbudded goats...


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

I didn't disbud my boer babies this time around, as I'm hoping to sell all of them - they're such beautiful girls, and I figured most people want their boers with horns. The rest of my herd is hornless (excepting my big bad boer buck).


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, I let this lag while I was cutting brush the last few days. Here's some pics from the walk back...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

And back at camp.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Was that a burned tree?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, it had been a giant of a tree that was hit by lightening many years ago.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome story and pictures guys  Thanks for sharing


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow! Finally back with Internet and caught up to this thread! Looks like you guys had a blast!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sydney and her dad left early Sunday morning So, we went fishing... First in the creek


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Then at the lake...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool!!;-)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sure looks relaxing.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Monday Rendy was over. We packed up camp and moved up to Chief Paulina Horse Camp. We wanted to see the reception of pack goats in the high country for a later trip idea. No problem at all. The Rangers were curious and friendly. Willing to have goats anywhere that horses were allowed in camp and on trails. They even were good with the goats being off leash in camp.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

And up the Paulina Butte trail. We will be coming back to do this trail in it's entirety in August...


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

This looks like so much FUN!!!!! And the pictures are beautiful.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool. That is great that the Rangers were good about it.


----------



## wyomingtrapper (Mar 27, 2014)

Tell us about the saddle buck. It looks home made.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That particular saddle is an old Owyhee saddle. They aren't made anymore. It's made of airplane grade aluminum so, it only weighs 2 pounds. They are really hard to find as the people who do have them won't sell them.


----------



## snubbie (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow, how'd I miss this thread? Great pictures & looks like a great time!


----------

